# Hello Shy Guy from Philly



## SMG15

Seems like a active site with tons of discussions about dating/relationships. 

Look forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## anchorwatch

Hello, Shy Guy

Married or single, it's a good place to learn out about relationships, problem solving and your part in them. I suggest reading the stickies to get acquainted. 

Welcome!


----------



## SMG15

I'm single


----------



## SMG15

anchorwatch said:


> Hello, Shy Guy
> 
> Married or single, it's a good place to learn out about relationships, problem solving and your part in them. I suggest reading the stickies to get acquainted.
> 
> Welcome!


what section do i posting about dating topics?


----------



## anchorwatch

The General Relationship Discussion area will give you the most varied replies. The Men's and Ladies sections might be helpful too, if your questions are specific. It all depends on what you're looking for. Just jump in, you'll get pointed in the right directions.


----------



## AFallenAngel

Hi! Im newer here too and have found this site to be a safe haven. I joined before thjns got really bad and I literally found myself a single mom overnight but it had to happen. I was just hoping that it would not be the baptism by fire that it was. 

I hope you find the same comfort and friendship I have found. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

